# The Best Picture Contest with Overall Prize



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*The rules are simple:*



*One **entry per category. *
*The picture must be taken by you and doesn't have to be of your horse.*
*The Best Overall picture will win a photo edit and print of the edited photo. *
*The deadline for entries is September 30th at 12:00 NOON. Results will be in no later than October 3rd. *

*The categories are:

*

*Best Head Shot*
*Best Friends (Horse and human ONLY)*
*Best Show Picture (any discipline, breed etc)*
*Best Funny Picture*


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Here are mine! The first one goes in the Best Headshot class, the second one I'll put in the Best Friends class, and the third picture will go in the Best Funny picture class.  Man, I hope I win! I have really been wanting a good, edited photo of one of my horseys. 


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

First one is headshot:








Second one is the best I can do for friends:








And the third funny:


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

subbing so I remmeber to join this haha


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here are mine! I hope you like them! 

1. Best Head Shot: Big Daddy!








2. Best Friends: Me & Big Daddy!








3. Best Show Picture: My very first race on my old man, Goose!








4. Best Funny Picture: Me and my best friend, Big D! :lol:


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

I can't seem to make them smaller on my crappy computer so can I just post links until I upload them and reduce the size?
Best Show Picture









Best Friends









Best Head shot


Funny


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

I fixed it, sorry.
Best Show Picture









Best Friends









Best Head shot









Funny


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Forgot to put names in my pics. Head shot one is our kiger mustang gelding Chief, best friends shot is our now deceased Quarter Horse gelding Ranger, and best funny shot is of my Nokota mare Spirit


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

Headshot







Best Show Pic


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

1) Head shot of my gelding Buck (on my cell phone)

2) Best friends, my son giving kisses to his Emmylou


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Best Friends








Best Head Shot








Best Show









Funniest
Nom Noms!!!!!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

BarrelBunny's best friend shot is awesome! I love both Horsecrazyteens too! <3 Just thought I'd put my opinion in


----------



## barrelstar16 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Bestfriends!*

Me and my Quarter Horse, BlackJack. Bestfriends!


----------



## ArabainLover (Jul 22, 2012)

Best Head Shot:
Knights Winter Lady Arabian/Friesian
(If edited is OK use this one. If not use the second one please.)
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=113185&stc=1&d=1348549516

Dark Prankster+++// Arabian/Friesian
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=113187&stc=1&d=1348549852

Best Show:
ROL Cytosks Rose Arabian
(If edited is OK use this one. If not then use the second one please.)
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=113190&stc=1&d=1348550602

Flame Dancerr Arabian/Saddlebred
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=113193&stc=1&d=1348551075


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Arabianlover and barrelstar16 I cannot see your images. Except for one ArabianLover.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Just for fun, here are mine.*

Hi yall. Only 5 days left to enter! Just for fun I am going to put up some of my pictures. They will not be judged of course, just sharing.

Best head shot: Triple To A Tia aka Tia










Best Friends: Fiery Dancing Rebel aka Rebel and Beth










Best Show: Little Orphan Annie aka Annie










Best Funny: Once In A Blue Moon aka Moon










Keep the pictures comin'


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Just got a hilarious picture yesterday.... wish it was better quality.... This is Zues  Funny category!


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

1. Best Headshot









2. Best Friends 









3. Best Show Picture


----------



## EmilyandJesse (Jun 24, 2012)

Best Head Shot









Best Show Picture









Best Friends









Best Funny

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

friendship even through the rough patches... those are sticker bushes...







funny my dad grazes with my horse... she ended up giving him a wtf look and took a piece of grass out his mouth




















best headshot/ most artistic


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Best Head Shot - Robbie!










Best Friends - My bestie Jess and her horse, Dash










Best Show Picture - Robbie and his leaser winning champion!










Best Funny Picture - Robbie and his best friend haha


----------



## redwing57 (May 19, 2012)

1: Best Friends; Me and the new baby
2: Funniest; Serenty giving attitude
3: Headshot; Blue Posing.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

Subbing!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

The contest has officially ended! The results will be posted tomorrow!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are the winners! There will be two winners for each category except Best Show (I couldn't pick just two) And the overall winner will need to message me about the photo they want printed and where to send the photo.

Best Head Shot: BarrelBunny and RoperChick

Best Friends: Redwing57 and BarrelBunny

Best Show: UFLRH9Y, ArabainLover, and Blush

Best Funny: BarrelBunny and Redwing57

The Overall winner and the winner of the printed photo of choice is:

*Redwing57*

for her entry in the Best Friends category 

Congratulations and please message me!


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Best head shot:









Best Friends:









Best Show








Best Funny Picture (I have two but they are of different horses)


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry, I just realized the competition has already ended.


----------

